# How can i persuade a milf to have sex with a 20 ye



## Kosethot

I've been trying to sleep with someone older than me but it isn't working, I feel people from college don't have enough experience as someone who has gone through marriage and all those things.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Buddy, all guys from about 13 yrs old on, have been trying to sleep with older women....

I'm not real sure this is the best place for you to start off asking for dating advice to nail you a milf.

But hey it's your dime.


----------



## TJW

This is a piece of friendly advice, well, maybe a bit more fatherly than friendly.

Keep such things only a fantasy. Understand that's all it is. Like "superman".

The problem is exactly as you state it is. There are older women around who will indeed take you to their bed, and they are more experienced and less inhibited than girls your own age.

There's a severe penalty coming if you move your fantasy into the reality realm. By and by, you will find a girl you want to marry and spend your life with. You will have memories that you cannot erase, these memories will haunt you as you compare how you felt, what you did, etc, with that older woman, to your inexperienced and beginner wife.

And, marital problems will ensue.....you will have created expectations that will go unmet.

If chasing MILF tail is not working, I think God is doing you a favor. Accept it.....


----------



## LisaDiane

Ok...is this for real...?? Lol!

For myself and every woman I've ever spoken to about this - younger guys are really mostly only "cute" to older women...kind of like a puppy! They are adorable and make me laugh, but at the end of the day, I have NO interest in bringing one home that I have to "train"...Lol!!

And as a woman, there is nothing endearing or exciting about being "that hot MILF" some kid can brag about banging to all his guy friends.


----------



## MattMatt

If she is in to you, she will be in to you. If not, she won't be.

Also, is she available? Is she married? If so, step away.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Either she thinks you'll kiss and tell, or as @MattMatt says, she just isn't into you.

Discretion confidence usually plays a huge role in these relationships.


----------



## MJJEAN

TJW said:


> The problem is exactly as you state it is. There are older women around who will indeed take you to their bed, and they are more experienced and less inhibited than girls your own age.
> 
> There's a severe penalty coming if you move your fantasy into the reality realm. By and by, you will find a girl you want to marry and spend your life with. You will have memories that you cannot erase, these memories will haunt you as you compare how you felt, what you did, etc, with that older woman, to your inexperienced and beginner wife.


I'd think the solution to this problem would be to not marry a woman who isn't comfortable in her own skin or lacks sexual experience.

The only problems I have seen arise from a MILF situation have revolved around the older woman trying to make the relationship into more than casual or when it's the mom of a friend. 

So, to the OP, my advice is this: 
Be honest and very clear. Make sure whatever MILF/Cougar you seduce or allow to seduce you knows your intentions. 

Do NOT, ever, ever, ever, ever, have sex with the mother of anyone you are friends with! Don't! I don't care how hot she is for you or you for her. Just don't.

Understand that some MILF's have no interest in being Cougars and move on to one that does.

I love men. I like the way they smell and sound and feel and look. I like sex very much, too. I'm in my 40's and younger men hit on or flirt with me fairly regularly. While I think it's flattering, I have no interest in younger men. Some women my age, a friend or two included, want to have wild monkey sex with young men. I want to mother young men. Just how I'm wired.


----------



## ConanHub

Become more attractive, powerful, influential. If you're not even on her radar, what do you expect?

You might be one of the clueless new generation that has no game, draw, sexual power, etc...

I've bedded plenty of milf's and actually married one and am still married.

I was in my teens up to age 20 when I bedded several women in their 30's.

When I was 20, I met Mrs. Conan and we are still together 29 years later.

How old are you? How old is she?

What is your motivation?

I don't give you any chance with her right now. You're not even blip on her radar.

Maybe grow up before trying to attract a real woman.


----------



## Tdbo

Kosethot said:


> I've been trying to sleep with someone older than me but it isn't working, I feel people from college don't have enough experience as someone who has gone through marriage and all those things.


Wrong website.
I'd guess there are sites with horny MILF's that want to rock your world.
You should look for one.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

OP, at 20 yr old, if you're not already rockin' it with several milfs your punching out of your weight class, or word got out you talk too much, even if not not kissing and telling. 

If you were on with them, even the DMV would be fertile.


----------



## Not

Ew lol! I have a son older than that! I much prefer being a MILF to my 48 year old BF lol!


----------



## Elizabeth001

How about a gilf? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJW

TJW said:


> If chasing MILF tail is not working, I think God is doing you a favor. Accept it.....


BTW, I didn't accept it. And, now, I strongly regret it. It got me into a very, very wrong relationship that, by the grace of God, I got out of.


----------



## Blondilocks

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> If you were on with them, even the DMV would be fertile.


Department of Motor Vehicles? What?


----------



## ReformedHubby

ConanHub said:


> Become more attractive, powerful, influential. If you're not even on her radar, what do you expect?
> 
> You might be one of the clueless new generation that has no game, draw, sexual power, etc...
> 
> I've bedded plenty of milf's and actually married one and am still married.
> 
> I was in my teens up to age 20 when I bedded several women in their 30's.
> 
> When I was 20, I met Mrs. Conan and we are still together 29 years later.
> 
> How old are you? How old is she?
> 
> What is your motivation?
> 
> I don't give you any chance with her right now. You're not even blip on her radar.
> 
> Maybe grow up before trying to attract a real woman.


Yeah, based on his message I assume his situation is similar for girls his own age as well. Not trying to knock the guy, he just has some living and learning to do. We all have to find our own way. I have never really believed in giving detailed "game" advice, because I don't think the things that work for one guy would work for another. Basically I feel the best "game", is just to be yourself. If that doesn't work than it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Blondilocks said:


> Department of Motor Vehicles? What?


Haven't you heard? Thats totally where all the eligible MILFs hangout.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Blondilocks said:


> Department of Motor Vehicles? What?


The Department of Motor Vehicles. 
When at 18, I was renewing my motorcycle tag. I was listening to the woman telling me how her day was going, told her I'd bring some wine, she could finish over supper.

She printed her name and number out and said call me, I'll make us something to eat tomorrow night.

Starting with that night she jumped on the Ragnar wagon.

Nothing heavier that, but at minimum once or twice a week for wine and some good herb she had, for about three months. After that we slowly drifted apart.

No harm, no foul. 

She was slim, bottle blonde, in her mid thirties, had a son who I never met, that wasn't in the plan.

The point being that's just one, I guess by today's description she was a milf. 

If it works for a younger guy, there are multiple fun stories. These ladies were everywhere. One just had to be tuned in.

I didn't talk a lot but rocked a good pair of cut off short Levi's at pools, or jeans and t shirt.


----------



## MJJEAN

ReformedHubby said:


> Haven't you heard? Thats totally where all the eligible MILFs hangout.


You think you're joking. The DMV here is typically packed wall to wall during the day. Every time I go in, which is about 4-6x a year, there are more women waiting than men by a fairly large margin. The average wait is between 3 and 4 hours. A bold young fellow could make headway in that time. Just sayin.


----------



## LisaDiane

Last year, when I was 49, I was talking to this 27yr old kid who was with a crew cutting tree limbs on our road, just being friendly - absolutely ZERO flirting - I was actually wondering if he would be good for my daughter...and he asked me if I would meet him at a club... :-O You could have knocked me over with a feather...I mean, I know I look a little younger than I am, but I was in a paint-stained t-shirt, no makeup (which I rarely wear anyway), and my hair sticking up all over the place, and I KNOW I'm not "beautiful", and this kid was cute...I guess...? I don't know how to judge that - I'm attracted to gray haired, wrinkled men with thinning hair, NOT fresh-faced little boys!!! Lol!
Surely there were plenty of other much more enticing women at his disposal...I was SHOCKED!!

After I was able to stop gaping at him, I stammered through something about my husband not liking that, making it like he must have been kidding (because I was still not sure I heard him correctly)...and then ran back into the house where everything made sense again...!!!

Even writing it out now makes me wonder if I imagined the whole thing...Lol!! :-D


----------



## ConanHub

ReformedHubby said:


> Yeah, based on his message I assume his situation is similar for girls his own age as well. Not trying to knock the guy, he just has some living and learning to do. We all have to find our own way. I have never really believed in giving detailed "game" advice, because I don't think the things that work for one guy would work for another. Basically I feel the best "game", is just to be yourself. If that doesn't work than it wasn't meant to be.


I was trying to be helpful in my own way. I thought my snark was evident while I also tried to pry a little into what is making him tic.


----------



## Cletus

Blondilocks said:


> Department of Motor Vehicles? What?


Depens on your tastes, I suppose.


----------



## Cletus

MJJEAN said:


> You think you're joking. The DMV here is typically packed wall to wall during the day. Every time I go in, which is about 4-6x a year, there are more women waiting than men by a fairly large margin. The average wait is between 3 and 4 hours. A bold young fellow could make headway in that time. Just sayin.


A bold young fellow with a low number for sale could probably write his own ticket.


----------



## sokillme

Is she married?


----------



## EleGirl

Kosethot said:


> I've been trying to sleep with someone older than me but it isn't working, I feel people from college don't have enough experience as someone who has gone through marriage and all those things.


She might very well look at you the same way you look at the women your own age.... some silly person who does not have enough experience. 😅


----------



## Blondilocks

MJJEAN said:


> You think you're joking. The DMV here is typically packed wall to wall during the day. Every time I go in, which is about 4-6x a year, there are more women waiting than men by a fairly large margin. The average wait is between 3 and 4 hours. A bold young fellow could make headway in that time. Just sayin.


I would take to drink if I had to go to the DMV 4-6 times a year. Don't want to be nosy but, why?


----------



## desiresmore

This thread made me think of two things:

I once read an erotic story about an older woman “training” younger men to be good lovers. There is something erotic about the idea and I’m sure it could have some benefits but I have zero experience with this. Although my wife is 1 month older than me if you want to count that?
The song “that summer” by Garth Brooks, it’s all about this scenario and quite a beautiful story/song.


----------



## MJJEAN

Blondilocks said:


> I would take to drink if I had to go to the DMV 4-6 times a year. Don't want to be nosy but, why?


I go once for my car registration renewal. Once to do my husband's car registration because he works from before they open til after they close. I have a dear friend who has seizures and cannot drive whose husband also works monster hours, so I take her every year to do their cars when their tags expire, so that's two more trips. And then there are car title and plate/registration transfers every time pretty much anyone I know needs to go. I'm SAHW, so I am "free during the day" and everyone knows it.

Last trip I went in December to transfer my son's car into my name, which was hard because it was the last thing I needed to do after his death. My dear friend's ID expired on her birthday that month, so I took her with me. And DD1 was in town, so she went, too.

We didn't have a drink, but we might have smoked some pot (legal here) in the parking lot before we went in.


----------

